# How to fight post ride exhaustion?



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

After I complete an intense workout or push myself to ride longer then usual I feel great for about an hour afterward. I take in fluid in the form of water and gatoraid and eat something that has carbs and protein in it. And then I seriously crash. I feel really tired and in need of a nap. I'm sure this is my body trying to recover. I am wondering if this is a normal reaction? Is there anything I can do to prevent such a crash or at least minimize it? I can't always fit in a nap. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

Get more sleep at night. If I work out hard on an empty tank I am done for the day and can barely stay awake.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If I don't have time for a nap, I might have a cup of coffee.

That's just masking the issue. It's better to sleep more.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

You're fine, keep riding.. it'll go away pretty quick! 

I got that when I started riding, and after I was off the bike for ~6 months due to injury. You're just worn out, a quick nap helps.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Perfectly normal and actually desirable. It also shows that your ride was long and hard enough to have a training effect. Once recovered, your fitness will have risen to a point a little higher than where it was before your ride. If you do another long and ride _at or just past that recovery point_, the process starts over, pushing fitness up again ("supercompensation" in training lingo).

Keep in mind that if you don't let your body recover long enough before doing the next long and hard ride, supercompensation can't work its magic. Your fitness rises to a certain level and stays there. You can't get significantly faster by riding long and hard every day, as often happens if you customarily ride with other people.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

HTFU - ride more


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The one thing I do differently is load up on carbs the night before, not after the ride. I tend to eat light meals after rides and don't nap, but everyone has to find what works for them.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Everyone's needs are different, and you're going to have to figure out what works for you and what doesn't.

Carbo "loading", like what PJ says is what I do too. But also, my fitness level has a lot to do with it as well. After taking some time off from the bike, I crash harder than when I've been riding a lot.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe lighten up on the post ride carbs (but still have all the protein).

If I had a plate of pasta at lunch I'd want a nap too and that's without doing any sort of workout.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

masfish1967 said:


> HTFU - ride more


Without some thought (no matter how basic) about when, how hard and how long, the "ride more" prescription is a sure-fire way to hit your plateau very early in your riding career. Just saying on account of this being the Beginnner's Corner.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm a firm believer in the 15 minute brain reset (nap). Thats's all I typically need to feel way better. Even if I am only asleep for 3-6 minutes, the minimal sleep, laying still and relazing for 15 minutes is all I need.

And then MORE coffee. 3-4 out of 7 days I do this.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd just add that you want to avoid this feeling of exhaustion more than twice a week. If you put yourself in that zone 3 or 4 times a week you will progress slower than if you spend those couple days going for an easy ride/workout. 

Personally I find the best thing to stave off the exercise-induced 'coma' is to keep lightly active and on my feet, thus delaying recovery until I can rest properly. If I were a pro and paid to ride I'd jump right in bed, but kids and life don't always allow that. Going to the park with my daughter, cooking up a big meal or doing just about anything but stretching out on a lounge chair will keep me feeling pretty good until at which point I can dedicate some time to rest.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Bulletin! Man works hard, is tired afterward. Wait! I'll alert the press.
Sorry for my sarcasm, but seriously, you're fine. You're doing everything right. When you're tired...rest. IME recovery is easier when I'm completely rested for the remainder of the day. It also helps me to eat protein & lay off the carbs until I'm prepping for the next ride.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, I need a nap after a 6 or 8 hour ride or like today after work because I stayed up late watching Ohio State squeak out a win. But if the milage is under 100 miles I'm fine. But then I'm 45 and I've been riding and racing since 1977. Riding is something my body is used to and when it comes to hydration and food I listen to my body's needs. It ain't rocket surgery. Eat normally and drink more water than drinks with sugars. It doesn't matter if it's glucose, sucrose or fructose, those are sugars you body doesn't need if you're eating right.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Monster energy sure eliminates that. But yeah, after a while, you won't feel so bad. I don't drink monsters after my rides these days.


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the feedback! Much appreciated.


----------

